# Bureau of Counterterrorism



## mike_cos (Jan 5, 2012)

Officially it is born...

As expected in the Quadrennial Diplomacy and Development Review in December 2010 and announced by Clinton last September the U.S. State Department has established the Bureau of Counterterrorism. The announcement was made yesterday by the office manager, Daniel Benjamin.
This is the kicker, so to speak, of an existing structure, the Office of Counterterrorism (S /CT), which is now of high rank.

http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2012/01/180136.htm

The announcement was given yesterday...

http://www.state.gov/g/ct/rls/rm/2012/180148.htm


----------



## dknob (Jan 5, 2012)

wow , wtf is the point


----------



## dknob (Jan 5, 2012)

Just another CT department that won't coordinate or liaise with its counterparts in DIA, CIA, or FBI.

*down syndrome clap*


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 5, 2012)

Uhm... what about the Budget of this new Bureau?... LOL


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2012)

dknob said:


> Just another CT department that won't coordinate or liaise with its counterparts in DIA, CIA, or FBI.
> 
> *down syndrome clap*


 
Gotta put those SES dipshits somewhere they won't do any harm.


----------



## dknob (Jan 5, 2012)

When I was in college, I was a Political Science major. And it seemed like all the liberal hippy turds who wanted to change the world were ""talking" about applying for the State Department. 

It went without fail. Not one republican kid talked about DOS., just places like FBI, DEA, CIA, etc. Not like they were going to gain entrance in either. But the point is, the State Department attracts the free thinkers who want to go out and travel the world and make peace with dictators.

I can only imagine what a Counter-terrorism bureau staffed by change the world hippies is going to look like. Hopefully there will be some supervisors to keep them and their antics in check.


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2012)

dknob said:


> Hopefully there will be some supervisors to keep them and their antics in check.


 
Or their PSD lead, a contractor.  "Ok, here's the plan, I need to get into Sadr City to meet with Abu X about setting up a power station and improving sewage in slums."  "Yeah, we will not be doing that...Sir."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 5, 2012)

I always thought State had a CT unit within DSS? I seem to recall reading stuff from them or someone similar but time has clouded my memory.

dknob is right about the hippies joining foreign affairs. I've heard them referred to as "left leaning hand wringing wankers who can't make a decision" before LOL. I have a contact there, she's much the same.


----------

